# Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt 1-2 stündchen im Internet rumgesucht...und bin nicht zufrieden mit dem was ich so finden konnte.

*Meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich im Internet gute preiswerte keulenschnur...oder eingefärbte geflochtene(2o-25meter farbänderung)also das billigste was ich gefunden habe war 7euro + versand ...und das billigste ist nicht umbedingt das beste  gruß Chris


----------



## Tino (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Gebe doch mal diverse Angelmarken ein.
Cormoran Schimano etc.
Deine geflochtene kannste selber mit CD-Stifte einfärben.


----------



## Stefan6 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Mal da geschaut?  http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 1-2 stündchen im Internet rumgesucht...und bin nicht zufrieden mit dem was ich so finden konnte.



So und was erwartest du nun hier für Tipps zu bekommen? 
300 Meter Keulen oder geflochtene Schnur allerbester Qualität für 3 Euro???
Wenn du bereits zwei Stunden gesucht hast wirst du sicher das beste Angebot schon gefunden haben.
Ich kann dir zumindest keinen besseren Tipp als 7 Euro geben.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zumindest keinen besseren Tipp als 7 Euro geben.



Ich ja... holst die stinknormale transparente 28er Schnur die 300 m lang ist. Nun machst du dir alle 25m ne Kerbe in die Schnur... wenn du noch 25m auf der Rolle hast, hast du genau 11 mal ausgeworfen. Jeder weitere Wurf wird nun ganz genau in der ersten Rinne bei 25m landen. Genauer und billiger kannst du es bestimmt nicht bekommen.

Nun Petri heil :m


----------



## SimonHH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich ja... holst die stinknormale transparente 28er Schnur die 300 m lang ist. Nun machst du dir alle 25m ne Kerbe in die Schnur... wenn du noch 25m auf der Rolle hast, hast du genau 11 mal ausgeworfen. Jeder weitere Wurf wird nun ganz genau in der ersten Rinne bei 25m landen. Genauer und billiger kannst du es bestimmt nicht bekommen.
> 
> Nun Petri heil :m






:q...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

alles kla danke für eure zahlreichen antworten...und nein ich suche keine schnur für 3 euro aber ich hab vom brandungsangeln null ahnung und wollte nicht erst vor ort anfangen die ausrüstung zusammen zu kaufen und 7 euro für ein produkt der firma paladin ist ja wohl nicht umbeding empfehlenswert oder wie siehst du das?!@meeresanglerschwerin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Na das ist doch schon ein ganz anderer Ansatz. Da helfen wir doch gerne. #h
Allerdings hast du nicht geschrieben das du dich nicht auskennst. So wie ich das gelesen habe wolltest du die günstigste Keule für unter 7 Euro und die wirst du nirgends finden. Nicht beim Händler und nicht im Internet.
Ich zum Bleistift fische mit 0,28 Daiwa Turnament und binde mir eine 60iger oder 70iger Schlagschnur davor.
Keulen findest du am günstigsten bei Ebay aber unter 7 Eu geht auch da selten was.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Keulen findest du am günstigsten bei Ebay aber unter 7 Eu geht auch da selten was.



Da sind die meist sehr teuer finde ich (wegen Versand).
Man kann natürlich auch Taperline nehmen. Spart auch Kohle man hat nicht solch fetten Knoten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe wolltest du die günstigste Keule für unter 7 Euro und die wirst du nirgends finden. Nicht beim Händler und nicht im Internet.


 
Naja, ganz so unmöglich ist das grundsätzlich nicht. 

Nur, wenn man die sofort benötigt und keine Zeit hat auf günstige Angebote zu warten, dann wird das wirklich schwierig.

Ich habe für meine Keulenschnur noch nie mehr als 5,-€ ausgegeben und das war die von DEGA, mit deren Qualität ich absolut zufrieden bin. Und wenn ich solche Angebote (Meist bei irgendwelchen Ladenschließungen) finde, dann nehme ich gleich mindestens 10 bis 20 Rollen, um auch gewisse Zeiten (ohne solche Angebote) überbrücken zu können.


----------



## herrfrick (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Hallo,

für meine ein bis zwei jährlichen Ausflüge an die See habe ich bisher immer ne Schlagschnur an meine Süsswasserschnüre gebunden.
Nun ist natürlich dieses fluppen, haken und leichte bremsen des Knotens beim Schuß und Einholen durch die Ringe nicht unbedingt Musik.
Darum interessiert mich auch die Keulenschnur. Wieviel Meter von der dicken sind denn da meist dran. Wie lange kann man da fischen bevor das dicke Ende verschlissen ist?

Alternativfrage- wie kann ich denn Haupt-und Schlagschnur miteinander verbinden ohne fette Knoten.

Frage an Klaus, was ist Taperline?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Das dickere Ende ist so um die 10m lang und verjüngt sich dann auf den letzten ca. 10 bis zum Ende. Also insgesamt sind es so ca. 20m und dann beginnt die normale Schnur mit einer anderen Farbe.

Taperline kenn ich nicht, nur Tapertips und die Tapertips sind nichts anders, als die letzten 20m, nur als kurze Einzelstücke auf einer Rolle. In der Regel sind 5 solcher 20m Enden auf einer Rolle.

Der Verschleiß des Dicken Ende kann Jahre Dauern. In der Regel reisst dir das Ende irgend wann mal bei einem Hänger ab, bevor es verschlissen ist.

Zum Verbinden der Hauptschnur mit der Schlagschnur benutzen die meisten den sogenannten Blutknoten.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Frage an Klaus, was ist Taperline?



Taperline ist Keulenschnur oder auch Surfline.

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoer/angelschnuere/vorfach-schnuere/balzer-taperline--2109.html

Tapertips sind wie schon gesagt wurde 15m die sich von ca. 0,60er auf 0,28er verjüngt. 

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...gschnüre).html?shop_param=cid=39&aid=221.001&


----------



## Larusso82 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Hallo, Ich hab auch ein paar Fragen zum Thema Brandungsschnur.Gibt es sowas wie eine Faustregel wann man die Schnur wechseln sollte?  Ich habe auf den Brandungsrollen jeweils ca. 350m Mono und war jetzt im letzten Jahr 10 mal an der Ostee an der Brandung. Wechselt man die komplette Schnur?


----------



## Allround_angler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Ist das nicht von der Pflege abhängig? Ich spüle meine Meeresschnüre nach Gebrauch immer mit Süsswasser intensiv ab. Somit bilden sich keine Salzrückstände und die Schnur wird geschont. Silikonspray wäre eventuell ein Pflegemittel um die Schnur geschmeidig zu halten. Ich hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Abnutzungen an  Schlag und Hauptschnur spürt man auch schnell zwischen den Fingern, wenn die Schnur hindurchgleitet. Ist sie an einigen Stellen rauh und nicht glatt, würde ich die Schnur entfernen und nicht mehr verwenden. Sicher ist sicher und natürlich ist auch der Zustand Deiner Schnur immer abhängig vom Gewässergrund (Muschelbänke, steiniger oder sandiger Gewässergrund).

Ich halte meine Schlagschnüre immer recht lang, damit die Hauptschnur geschont wird. Jedenfalls hoffe ich darauf dass dadurch das Risiko der Beschädigung der Hauptschnur minimiert wird. Man darf mich gerne berichtigen wenn ich mich irre .

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich aber das Wechseln der Schnur nach 10mal Angeln etwas übertrieben....aber wer nen grossen Geldbeutel hat, dem seis natürlich gegönnt .


----------



## maflomi01 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

ne also keulen schnüre sind mir zu teuer ich nehm meist eine spule mit 0,15 und eine schlag schnur in 0,40 beides geflecht 
und eine spule mit 0,20 und 0,50 schlagschnur auch geflecht für raue tage mit viel seegras und eine mit durchgehender 0,40 mono ohne schlagschnur für nahbereich/hafen/molenangeln da mußte ja nicht so weit werfen zu die fische so und jede spule 3mal zwei ruten und eine spule in ersatz man weiß ja nie 
und wechseln tu ich den ganzen kram alle drei jahre angel aber auch öfter inne ostsee und gepflegt wird die schnur natürlich auch aber nicht so oft wenn ich nur eine nacht angel ok mußte machen wenn ich aber mehrere nächte hintereinander fische dusch ich die nur nach dem letzten fischen mit wasser (süß)
nicht vergessen hinterher fetten! sonst rollen tod das gilt fürs gesamte geschir ausser fett dies nur dahin wo es hingehört


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> ne also keulen schnüre sind mir zu teuer ich nehm meist eine spule mit 0,15 und eine schlag schnur in 0,40 beides geflecht
> und eine spule mit 0,20 und 0,50 schlagschnur auch geflecht für raue tage mit viel seegras und eine mit durchgehender 0,40 mono ohne schlagschnur für nahbereich/hafen/molenangeln da mußte ja nicht so weit werfen zu die fische so und jede spule 3mal zwei ruten und eine spule in ersatz man weiß ja nie



Oha und das ist billiger? Na man weiß ja nie...
Wirf mal aus, bis du nur noch 25m auf der Spule hast... Und möglichst über reinem Sandgrund. Bei Steinen weiß man nie....

Hi Larusso 82, wenn du die Schnur nicht z.B offen im Auto liegen hattest, (heiß und kalt) dann kannst du sie noch lange benutzen. Sonne, Hitze und Kälte schaden dem Monofil, es wird spröde.


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Darum interessiert mich auch die Keulenschnur. Wieviel Meter von der dicken sind denn da meist dran. Wie lange kann man da fischen bevor das dicke Ende verschlissen ist?


 Die kannst du fischen bis sie abreißt. 
Es sind um 10m.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Keulenschnur/Brandungsschnur*

Moin ich wollte das thema gerne wiederbeleben und fragen ob wer grade nen shop zur hand hat wo man günstig keulen schiessen kann??


----------

